# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Nói giọng Nam, đi toilet cũng bị ...." chém đứt cổ" - di toilet cung bi chem

## yeuhanoi

*Bị phân biệt đối xử, hay nói cách khác là bị bắt nạt, bán giá cắt cổ, “chặt chém” chỉ vì cái tội… “nói giọng miền Nam” là nỗi ám ảnh đáng sợ nhất của các du khách mỗi khi đặt chân đến Hà Nội.*

*Nghe giọng Nam là “chém”*

Không biết tự bao giờ Hà Nội đã được các du khách ngoại tỉnh, đặc biệt là người miền Nam đặt cho cái tên “miền đất dữ” hay “đất ớn”. Không ít người dù rất muốn đến thăm Hà Nội đã quyết định hoãn vô thời hạn ý định này khi được người khác kể cho nghe những kinh nghiệm “xương máu” về thủ đô.

_Vây kín, chèo kéo, bắt chẹt du khách ở Hà Nội khiến nhiều người "một đi không trở lại". (Ảnh minh họa)_

Chị Nguyễn Bích P - công tác trong ngành truyền thông ở Bình Thuận là một trong những người có nhiều kỷ niệm “đau” nhất. “Nhiều bạn bè của tôi nhắc nhau ra Hà Nội thì không nên mua gì, vì từng chứng kiến việc người bán cứ thấy khách nói tiếng miền Nam là nói thách và tìm cách lập lờ bán giá cao hơn. Có lần tôi vô chợ Đồng Xuân mua một cái áo, thấy chị bán hàng xởi lởi và tôi mua luôn một cái áo giá gần 400 nghìn, sau mang về mới biết giá người Hà Nội mua ngay gần đó chiếc tương tự nhưng giá chỉ bằng một nửa”, chị P kể.

Nhưng có lẽ kỷ niệm mua chiếc áo đắt gấp đôi chỉ vì nói giọng miền Nam của chị P chưa bi hài bằng câu chuyện “đi vệ sinh cũng bị tính giá khác” của bạn chị: “Đi ăn phở mà nói giọng Nam thì cũng thường bị tính đắt hơn 10.000 đồng/bát. Có lần tôi đi uống cà phê vỉa hè, lúc đứng dậy cũng bị tính 50.000 đồng/ly, trong khi để ý người bên cạnh uống ly cà phê y chang thì chỉ bị tính có 10 – 15.000 đồng.

Thậm chí có lần tôi vô vệ sinh công cộng, lúc quay ra cũng bị người ta đòi 5.000 đồng, trong khi những người không nói giọng Nam thì tính chỉ 2.000 đồng. Tức quá, quay ra chất vấn thì người thu tiền nói tỉnh queo: "À, tại chị đi lâu hơn"… Thật không thể hiểu được!”.

“_Bạn tôi ở Sài Gòn ra chơi, có lần đi chơi chỉ chừng 12km (sau này mới biết), thế mà bị anh taxi cho đi loanh quanh hơn tiếng đồng hồ, lúc tính tiền thành ra hơn 500 nghìn. Từ đó chị ấy khiếp vía, rất sợ đi taxi ở Hà Nội_”, chị P kể tiếp.

Hẳn nhiều người còn nhớ những câu chuyện rất “nổi tiếng” về dịch vụ taxi của Hà Nội mà hầu hết “nạn nhân” là những người từ nơi khác đến, không thông thạo đường phố thủ đô như chuyện một du khách TP.HCM phải trả hơn 800 ngàn cho chuyến xe từ đường Đại Cồ Việt về Bờ Hồ.

Mới đây nhất là trường hợp một đại biểu tham dự Đại hội đồng cảnh sát quốc tế (Interpol) đã phải trả 200 USD và 100 đô la Singapore cho quãng đường chưa đầy 10km từ phố Phan Bội Châu về Trung tâm hội nghị quốc gia Mỹ Đình.

_
Không ít du khách bức xúc vì bị bắt chẹt do "nói giọng Nam". (Ảnh minh họa)_

“Tôi không hiểu vì sao một số người bán hàng Hà Nội lại có thể làm như thế? Lấy tiền của một vài người khách lạ thêm chục ngàn đâu có khiến họ giàu lên chút nào nhưng hậu quả thì vô cùng lớn. Người ta sẽ kể cho tất cả bạn bè, họ hàng về những tai nạn này và kết quả là cả thủ đô Hà Nội bị tiếng xấu”, anh Huỳnh Văn Khánh – một du khách Cần Thơ than thở.

Anh Khánh than với người viết bài này khi đang ngồi bên bờ hồ Hoàn Kiếm và vừa phải trả 15 ngàn đồng cho một ly nước mía ở gần đó: “Trước khi ra Hà Nội, một số bạn bè tôi đã cảnh báo và tôi cũng đã rất cảnh giác nhưng rồi cuối cùng vẫn “bị” như thường. Người bán hàng giải thích rằng vì ly nước của tôi lớn hơn nhưng thực tế thì không có gì khác. Có lẽ tôi phải trả nhiều tiền hơn vì đã lỡ nói giọng Nam”.

*Chậm, kém và chộp giật*

“Tiếng xấu” mà anh Khánh nói không phải bây giờ mới có mà nó đã được những người đã đi Hà Nội loan truyền khá rộng rãi từ lâu nay.

Chị Nguyễn Thị L. – cán bộ của Chi cục Thuế Tân Bình (TP.HCM) cho biết, trong chuyến đi tập huấn kết hợp du lịch Hà Nội đầu tháng 11 vừa qua, vợ chồng chị đã phải đề phòng bằng cách đặt tour của một công ty lữ hành lớn với giá đắt hơn khá nhiều so với các công ty khác với hy vọng rằng chất lượng dịch vụ sẽ tốt hơn.

Nhưng khi chuyến đi đã khởi hành, vợ chồng chị mới phát hiện ra rằng mình đã bị “bán lại” cho một đơn vị tổ chức tour vô danh nào đó của tư nhân. “Ở trong Nam, chúng tôi hoàn toàn không có tình trạng này, đăng ký mua tour của Saigon Tourist là được đi đúng tour của Saigon Tourist, không bao giờ bị ghép sang tour du lịch của các đơn vị khác”, chị L. phản ánh.

Với một công ty lớn mà chất lượng phục vụ còn như vậy thì sẽ chẳng có gì quá lạ khi những người bán hàng ngoài chợ “ghê gớm và ngoa ngoắt” với khách tỉnh lẻ, khách từ vùng miền khác. “Bữa đi chợ Đồng Xuân hôm vừa rồi, giữa lúc chúng tôi đang xem và lựa đồ, chưa kịp hỏi giá của món đồ đã bị người bán hàng giật lại không cho lựa với lý do… lựa chọn lâu la”, chị L kể và khẳng định: “Ở trong Nam, chúng tôi không bao giờ bị gặp cung cách phục vụ như vậy”.

_Tình trạng đường phố bẩn thỉu, rác rưởi và lối giao thông "không giống ai" cũng làm Hà Nội mất điểm trầm trọng._

*Sự kém trong các dịch vụ du lịch của Hà Nội còn thể hiện ở thói quen hay bắt chẹt khách.*

Theo chị Nguyễn Bích P (Bình Thuận), một “kỷ niệm buồn” ở Hà Nội gắn với một địa chỉ nổi tiếng. “Có vẻ như nhiều hàng quán ở Hà Nội bán hàng hơi kiêu căng. Có lần tôi vô quán Chả cá Lã Vọng nổi tiếng trên phố Chả Cá. Đi cùng nhóm bạn 6 người, nhưng chúng tôi chỉ gọi 5 suất vì trong nhóm có một người ăn chay chỉ đi chung cho vui. Thế nhưng người phục vụ nói 6 người phải lấy đủ 6 suất, lấy 5 suất không bán. Trao đi đổi lại mãi người ta vẫn nhất quyết không bán 5 suất”.

Đáng buồn là hầu hết các du khách ngoại tỉnh đến Hà Nội đều đã từng phải gánh chịu chất lượng dịch vụ kém của thủ đô với những nhận xét rất giống nhau rằng: Dịch vụ gì của Hà Nội cũng chậm, thái độ phục vụ của nhân viên kênh kiệu, hách dịch thậm chí là “khinh người” kiểu như “ăn bát phở mà gọi khản cổ không được, xin thêm miếng chanh thì bị lườm cháy mặt”.

“Ra Hà Nội 2 tuần, đến giờ nói thật là tôi và chồng tôi đều đã cảm thấy rất “ớn” vì dịch vụ và cung cách phục vụ của những người làm trong ngành dịch vụ, phục vụ ở Thủ đô”, vợ chồng chị L. cho biết.

*Những tiếng xấu này của Hà Nội bao giờ mới được gột rửa hết?*

----------

